# whoa, not cool



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

please no one scold me, i bought carbon fiber altezzas put em and and they looked ppretty cool. they came with like rolled up strips of silicone for each tail. then like a few days later i got a car wash and now they are filled with moisture really bad. wtf. looks ugly as hell. i thought the silicone sealed em but i dont think it went through the back. i think it went where the lense connects to housing in the front.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, thats not cool.........almost everyones aftermarket tails that i know of leak water in.....


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

take them off. drive they out. and then put a bead'd tread seal of silicon where the lense meets the houseing... then put it back on... or just leave them off


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

drill a small hole in an inconspicuous spot too.this way, if the leak again, the water will drain.


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I had the same problem. I had to put them in the oven on low for 5 minutes and pop the covers off. I'm gonna try something different and bodyfill all the gaps and paint them the body color or the car leaving the red reflectors showing.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i kinda thought of that himili


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

all altezzas leak, it's a fact. GO APC :thumbdwn:

not to mention, a strange phenomenon I noticed, every non-SE-L that has put used SE-L tails on their car, has had a leak in the right tail light, no joke. Everyone I know who has pulled SE-L tails from a junk yard and put it on their car has reported a leak in ONLY the right tail light. As far as I can remember, Me, Chef, and 1CLNb14 have all had this and I believe 2 more that have also mentioned it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No leaks for me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

o ya? I swear you said u did. Of well, I'll cross u off, still everyone tells me about the leak on that right side. I ended up really laying on some silicone. Those lights are PART of the car now


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

*i heard 1CLN fabricated his sels from the normal tails and the turn signal from the old all clear (not euro) tails. correct me if im wrong

my sel tails are brand new factory. they'd better not leak! the stockies had a ton of tar junk on them and the place where they set. i just stuck the new sels on top of the mess. believe me, there was plenty to go around, but maybe i'll silicone it in a lil more. thanks for the heads up, although it seems kinda unrealistic.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You are correct. 
I have SE-L "style" tails.

The Altezza's leak inside the lense, causing condensation.

My clears leaked around the black housing, and into the trunk. That is until I sealed them up with OEM black goo.
My SE-L "style" tails have never leaked i either fashion.


----------

